# Baby Stella doll vs. Haba dolls (or other soft dolls)



## CaliforniaMommy (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on which doll to purchase for my 20-month old for Xmas. This will be her first doll, and I think I want to stick to a soft doll.

I really like the look of the Haba dolls (plus the outfits you can buy later on for them), but they don't really look like a baby (http://www.amazon.com/Haba-Paola-Sof...9911903&sr=8-5).

The Stella dolls look more like a baby, which might be better for a first doll (as she really likes babies). http://www.amazon.com/Manhattan-Toy-...ref=pd_sbs_t_3

I also saw a link to these anatomically correct dolls in a previous postings, and they look pretty interesting: http://kidsandgrandkids.com/cgi-bin/...&id=1215962984

Any recommendations? Thanks.

(p.s.: I can't afford the Waldorf dolls right now)


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't speak to the other types of dolls, but I bought a Haba doll for my DD as her first doll. I think it's adorable, and it's very solid and well made. I have no concerns about her banging it up.

On the other side of the coin, it's pretty solid. It's not squishy soft and cuddly. *shrug*


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

DD has 2 Haba dolls. I love them & think the quality is top notch. And I love the Haba company. My Mom got her the wooden pram from Haba & the portable bed with the canopy & she loves playing with all her dolls & those accessories. So for actual pretend play, the Haba dolls & a groovy girl doll the neighbors got her get used more.

And I will agree that they aren't soft & smooshy though...not really for cuddling. More for actual play.

But when you mention the baby doll factor-I do kind of think that DD gravitates more toward the fisher price baby dolls she got for her 1st bday last year for holding & cuddling like a baby. With DD#2 due in 8 weeks or so, I am going to start looking at a non plastic head baby girl doll to help her be a "mama" like me.


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

We have two of the Baby Stella dolls for DD, 19 months. She doesn't seem to prefer them to any of her other 'cheap' baby dolls that others have bought her. They are holding up well and are easy to toss in the washer which I like as DD likes to bathe her babies in the dog water bowl. Can't comment on the others since she doesn't have one.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliforniaMommy* 
I also saw a link to these anatomically correct dolls in a previous postings, and they look pretty interesting: http://kidsandgrandkids.com/cgi-bin/...&id=1215962984

We got the baby bottoms girl doll, and I have to say, we were kind of disappointed.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

speaking from a pedagogical viewpoint (studied to be a kindergarten teacher and we learnt about what dolls are suitable / best for a kindergarten)
the face of the doll is best kept "neutral" ie not too smiley or anything as the child can interpret feelings (sad, happy, surprised,...) better into a neutral face.
the body is ideally soft (unless you specifically want to be able to take it in the bath) and weighted to give the feel of a "real" baby

something like this i guess:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/K%C3%A4the-K...9953789&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zapf-Creatio...6&sr=1-1-fkmr0


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

We have a baby stella and she's pretty much anatomically correct (sewn seam at the vulva and chubby butt cheeks). She's soft and washes/dries easily in the washer/drier which is an excellent trait for a toddler's doll







I removed the pacifier before giving it to DD. Stella also has a lot of clothes and accessories if that's a consideration. Though ours pretty much hangs out naked all the time, just like DD


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

my dd loves her baby stella doll. it's a good size for her to carry around. we, too, took away the pacifier before giving it to her.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

After LOTS of consideration and going back and forth about different soft dolls (Haba, Baby Stella, or even Corolle dolls) I decided on a PBK doll for my 18 month old DD for Christmas. If she were older and money were no object I would get her a Bamboletta doll or a Kathe Kruse (and I probably will someday if she is a big doll fan when she turns three.)


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

We have both a Haba doll and a Baby Stella ... the Haba doll is better constructed and just has more of an "heirloom" quality about it; the Stella doll is softer and is just overall generally more cute and cuddley. If I were to choose juse one I would probably take the Haba doll though; I bought the Stella doll specifically because I wanted a cloth doll that could "take" a bottle.


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

We gave dd a baby stell doll for her birthday. She's received other dolls, too. She prefers the plastic baby head doll over stella, although I prefer stella. She's soft and cuddly, and has a nice weight. She's washable, too. If I were to do it again, I'd probably get the doll with hair rather than the "baby stella".

Again, I like stella more than my daughter, who prefers a more realistic body. She's fascinated by dolls with fingers and toes, and more realistic faical features.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I found some that you might like the looks of. I tried to stick to the price range of the dolls you'd posted.

This one is organic cotton stuffed with wool and handmade but the cap is stitched on: Overnight Doll

These are $49 which is $5 more than the Haba one that you posted but the are also cotton/wool and they have knit bodies. Also handmade: Knit Doll

Love this baby: Baby Doll

Has an extra outfit: Dress Up Doll

There is a sweet but expensive baby here Sweet Cheeks BUT the kit to make the baby Sweet Cheeks Kit would be very cost-effective!


----------



## CaliforniaMommy (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the great suggestions. This helps. I also would love for the doll to have more neutral facial expressions, but it's hard unless you get a waldorf doll. Maybe I can do a bit of plastic surgery on the doll before giving it to my daughter...









After looking at many more dolls online, I think I've narrowed it down to the PBK dolls, Baby Stella or also Rosy Cheeks.

Now, how to I know/find out they haven't been bathed in flame retardant chemicals? I also put a posting about this in Family Safety.

Thanks again for all the great feedback/suggestions.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

my daughter has a few dolls including a waldorf that my mom had made for her. her favorite by far is her happy green doll that I bought on a whim b/c it was on sale & b/c she is made of organic cotton

http://www.happygreenbee.com/shop.cfm?c=5&p=17


----------



## lmd2131 (Nov 30, 2010)

My Daughter will be 2 this January 2011 and for the past year we have been collecting the Haba dolls. She loves them and the mix and match wardrobe and this Xmas we are looking forward to completing the Haba family with the help of our family!!!. They are a fun doll that is well made. However they are not soft like a stuffed animal but they are still cuddly and a great size for toddlers.

Good luck!!!


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i loooved baby stella, my dd did not care for her! (she is just not into dolls though)


----------

